
Google, Facebook, Microsoft, and Twitter partner for ambitious new data project - maltalex
https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/20/17589246/data-transfer-project-google-facebook-microsoft-twitter
======
severine
Interesting, has Mozilla a take on this?

